# [ODMP] Shawnee Police Department, Oklahoma ~ December 13, 2005



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

A Lake Ranger with the Shawnee Police Department was killed in the line of duty on December 13, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18078*


----------

